# VPN  / Internet unter OpenSuse10.2



## ckweb (5. Januar 2008)

Guten Tag! Ich habe heute meinen Provider gewechselt; von Tele22 auf aon. 
Mit dem alten bin ich unter OpenSuse 10.2 mit dem Modem "Tompson Speedtouch immer ins Internet gekommen!

Der neue Provider brauch allerdings VPN! Wie bekomme ich das unter OpenSuse10.2 hin Die Verbindung: Modem <-> Notebook klappt, aber dann komme ich nicht mehr weiter!
Bitte beachten: Ich kann derzeit von meinem Linux nicht ins Internet, also kann ich auch keine Pakete runterladen! 

Und sagt bitte nicht ich soll bei Google suchen: Nach 3h wenig brauchbares gefunden!!

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!


----------



## vault-tec (9. Januar 2008)

Hmmm... Also die Recherche auf http://www.aon.at hat leider die Linux-Kompatibilität betreffend keine guten Nachrichten zutage gefördert, denn da ist zu lesen:


> Systemvoraussetzungen für aonFlash Internetzugänge mit Modem
> 
> Für die Nutzung der aonFlash Internetzugänge empfehlen wir folgende Systemvoraussetzungen:
> 
> ...


Auch lese ich nirgends (im Gegensatz z.B. zu Alice), ob und wie du die Internetverbindung manuell einrichten kannst (also ohne aon-Einwahlprogramm).

Bringt dich denn eventuell die folgende grundlegende Anleitung (auch VPN betreffend) hier weiter?

http://de.opensuse.org/KNetworkManager


Lieben Gruß, Niko


----------



## olqs (9. Januar 2008)

Also bei Aon wird die Internetverbindung über pptp aufgebaut.

Einrichten kannst du das über Yast. Dort auf Netzwerkgeraete->DSL-> hinzufügen
Da das Tunneling-Protokoll für Point-to-Point auswählen. Als IP sollte die 10.0.0.138 passen.

Auf der nächsten Seite dann Östereich->Aon und dann weiter durch die Menustruktur durchklicken.

Gruss
olqs


----------



## ckweb (10. Januar 2008)

olqs hat gesagt.:


> Also bei Aon wird die Internetverbindung über pptp aufgebaut.
> Einrichten kannst du das über Yast. Dort auf Netzwerkgeraete->DSL-> hinzufügen
> Da das Tunneling-Protokoll für Point-to-Point auswählen. Als IP sollte die 10.0.0.138 passen.
> Auf der nächsten Seite dann Östereich->Aon und dann weiter durch die Menustruktur durchklicken.
> ...



Vielen Dank für die Hilfe genau so habe ich es gemacht! 
Allerdings habe ich noch einen Fehler und zwar: ich kann mich zwar ins Internet verbinden und eine Seite aufrufen, aber nach wenigen Sekunden beginnt auf meinem Tompson Moden wieder das Rote Licht zu blicken, und der Laptop verbindet sich wieder neu mit dem Moden. Dann kann ich mich wieder ins Internet verbinden, aber nach wenige Sekunden passiert wieder der gleiche Fehler.

Woran kann das liegen Ist irgendwas fehlerhaft eingestellt oder irgendwas fälschlicherweise aktivert

 Viele Dank für jede Hilfe!!


----------



## olqs (11. Januar 2008)

Hmm, hab leider mit Aon nur Erfahrungen im Zusammenspiel mit nem Router hinter dem Thomson Modem.

Richte mal deine Netzwerkkarte wie folgt ein:

IP 10.0.0.140
Netzmaske: 255.0.0.0

DNS Server: 195.3.96.67
                   195.3.96.68


----------



## ckweb (11. Januar 2008)

O.K. Vielen Dank, leider habe ich aber irgedwas falsch gemacht; jetzt geht das ganze nicht mals mehr die 5. Sekunden. 
Gibt es irgendeine Funktion wo man die Instellungen vom DSL und Netzwerkkarte wieder zurücksetzen kann.
Ich haben zwar schon bei Google danach gesucht, aber wirklich nichts brauchbares gefunden
lg Christoph


----------



## olqs (14. Januar 2008)

Du solltest im Yast die PPTP Verbindung einfach löschen können.
Bei den Netzwerkeinstellungen für deine Karte kannst du die auch normal neu konfigurieren.

Einen Button mit Aufschrift "Reset to Defaults" wirst du leider nicht finden.


----------



## ckweb (14. Januar 2008)

O.K. Vielen Dank, genau das habe ich gemacht, leider funktionniert es immer noch nicht. 

Ich poste hier mals meine Einstellungen, wenn irgendjemanden etwas auffällt, dass sicher falsch ist, bitte antworten.

Konfiguration von DSL:

PPP-Modus: Tunnel-Protokoll für Point to Point

IP-Adresse des Modems
10.0.0.138

Geräte-Aktivierung:
Beim Systemstart 

Benutzergesteuert: Ja
.....
*Netzwerkkarte konfigurieren:*

Allgemein:

Firewall-Zone
Externe Zone

Geräte-Aktiverung
Bei Kabellanschluss

Benutzergesteuert: Ja

MTU  <nichts> 

Adresse:
Automatische Adressenkonfiguration mit DHCP: ja
IP-Adresse & Subnetzmaske <leer>

Hostname & Nameservers
Hostname: linux-y9hb
Domainname: site
Hostname über DHCP ändern: ja
Write Hostname to/etc/hosts/: ja

Bei Routing ist nichts aktiviert

IPv6 ist aktiviert

Verbindungsparameter
Dail-On-Demand: nein
Wärend der Verbindung DNS ändern: nein
DNS automatisch abrufen: ja
Idle Time Opt
240 Sekunden

IP-Details: Dynamsche IP-Adresse

So, das wäre es gewesen!!

Wäre halt super, wenn das jetzt ändlich funktionieren würde, denn ohne Internet nützt mir das Linux halt auch recht wenig....

Vielen Dank für jeden Hilfe!


----------



## olqs (15. Januar 2008)

Maximal könnte es noch sein, dass die Firewall da dicht macht.

Was mir sonst noch einfällt:
Wende dich doch einfach mal an eine Linux User Group in deiner Gegend. http://www.luga.at z.B.
Ist zwar in Wien, aber nicht so weit von dir weg, wenn ich mich da nicht stark täusche.


----------



## ckweb (15. Januar 2008)

O.K. Firewall wars nicht. 

Wieder was neues, was mir vorher nicht aufgefallen ist: Wenn man dann wieder unter Windows ins Internet will, dann steht da: 
"Fehler 734 PPP-Verbindungsprotokoll wurde beendet"

Wenn man dann neu verbindend, dann geht's unter Windows wieder und unter Linux dann nach einem Neustart wieder ca 5sekunden!

Vielen Dank für den Link, ich komme aus den Burgenland, Wien ist ca. 100km entfernt, aber wohl immer noch das näherste!


----------



## olqs (16. Januar 2008)

Schonmal das Thomson Modem aus und wieder eingeschaltet? Ich bin da grad nur noch am raten, sorry.

Ansonsten kannst auch mal auf http://www.xdsl.at schauen. Das ist ein reines Forum über österreichische Internetzugänge.


----------



## WKGM (18. Januar 2008)

Hallo!
Ich hatte/habe ein ähnliches Problem unter 10.3. Mein Provider ist ebenso AON.
Teilweise habe ich es geschafft das Problem zu beseitigien. Als ich mir die Installationsanleitung von AON durchgelesen habe, bin ich auf die Idee gekommen einen Tunnel zum externen ADSL Router herzustellen.
Ich habe beim externen Router den DHCP Server abgestellt und auf die IP 192.168.0.250/255.255.255.0 gesetzt.

Hier meine Einstellungen:
eth0 (external Zone):
192.168.0.49
255.255.255.0
DNS: 195.3.96.67, 195.3.96.68

DSL Verbindung:
Gateway: 192.168.0.250
IP automatisch beziehen
DNS: 195.3.96.67, 195.3.96.68
Benutzername und Kennwort (eh klar)

Soweit funktioniert die Verbindung mit dem Internet. Er stellt die Verbindung auch automatisch her.
Ich habe nur zwei Probleme:
1. Einige Websiten lassen sich nicht aufrufen. (z.B. http://www.google.at)
2. Ich hätte das Paket "quota" von http://packages.opensuse-community.org/ downloaden und installieren wollen (über den Button "Install"), aber das funktioniert auch noch nicht. Er lädt das Paket runter und bei 100% bleibt er stehen und es hängt sich das komplette YAST auf.

Vielleicht hat jemand eine Lösung dafür?

lg


----------



## ckweb (23. April 2008)

Ich habe mein Modem jetzt als Router konfiguriert (einfach unter Windows die Aon-CD einlegen & beim installieren statt"Einzelplatznutzung" "Mehrplatznutzung" auswählen)

Sowohl bei Windows als auch bei Suse wählt sich so der Computer bei verbinden mit dem Modem automatisch ein. Weitere Konfigurationen sind nicht nötig. Damit wäre auch das Problem von WKGM gelöst. 

lg Christoph


----------

